# PVC/azek board primer?



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

So what bonds best to PVC exterior boards? My SW rep say latex primer, but I'd like to hear other feed back. It gets painted all the time, I just want to give them the best product I can, and honestly, I've never painted PVC. Suggestions,


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

capn26 said:


> So what bonds best to PVC exterior boards? My SW rep say latex primer, but I'd like to hear other feed back. It gets painted all the time, I just want to give them the best product I can, and honestly, I've never painted PVC. Suggestions,


We've used regular acrylic, no primer, and had good durability. Just heed the mfg's recommendations about LRV.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't had to paint PVC in awhile, but my first thought would be to prime it with Stix.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We sand it, after filling nails. Any HQ acrylic house paint will work great. Most have better adhesion than many primers.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I just use two coats of Aura and bonds awesome


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

So I should be fine with duration? How about filling holes. There's a filler in a black can I use from lowes on exteriors. I know that's vague but I can't remember the name now and the truck is so far...... I would assume anything I've had good luck with in wood would be fine though?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

specs call for 100% acrylic. It used to be I think the manufacturer called out SuperPaint specifically, which is just a standard 100% acrylic. It takes longer to develop adhesion over the PVC, but should be fine. We have used BM Regal, Manor Hall, and Aura all with success and no primed.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Extruded PVC should be solvent wiped first with denatured alcohol to remove any residual release agents. 100% Acrylic has exceptional adhesion in a primer or finish. We use Kleer two component "Nail Stik" to fill holes and Kleer Sealent for gaps. Tower Tech II is approved as well.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used duration for years and works fine good adhesion


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've been wiping with denatured as I caulk and had planned on a light scuffing before the painting. I'll go with the straight duration. Thanks for the quick responses. It helps a lot.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I found a dap elastomeric spackling I'm going to try on the nail hole in the PVC. All the window sills and brick mould were rotten so they have been replaced. Oh and corner boards. I've had really good luck with elastomeric caulks as sealants in water trap situations an hope the spackling is as good. It also had the coldest application rate.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Make sure that whatever you use that it has a LRV of 55 or above, this is straight from the Azek people. I have never used a primer on it.


----------



## Ccmpainting (Nov 10, 2020)

capn26 said:


> So what bonds best to PVC exterior boards? My SW rep say latex primer, but I'd like to hear other feed back. It gets painted all the time, I just want to give them the best product I can, and honestly, I've never painted PVC. Suggestions,


Of its azak no need for primer as a previous poster said. Make sure its clean and use a 100% acrylic paint. Done. BTW that manufacturer advice!


----------

